# Learning new key fobs



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Midway into this thread: 

*How-To: Replace Broken 2011-2016 Cruze Key

*and some more threads in this post


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Midway into this thread:
> 
> *How-To: Replace Broken 2011-2016 Cruze Key
> 
> *and some more threads in this post


Good stuff ! Thanks !

Doug

.


----------

